# What would you bid for this?



## snowescape (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

Here's another round of "what would you bid". I have attached the picture of the lot. The dimensions are 380 ft x 410 ft. This is a self storage facility. Looks like a quick job, but I just need some advice.

Bid has to include:
Plowing for: 2"-4" ; 4"-6" ; 6"-9" ; 9"-12" and an additional per inch price.
Shoveling small sidewalk area
Applying salt application as needed.

I have never contracted one of these, so I'm not sure how difficult it will be.

Anybody want to throw some numbers at it?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What do you have for equipment? You need to measure or calculate the sq footage for salt application.


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

snowescape;817249 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here's another round of "what would you bid". I have attached the picture of the lot. The dimensions are 380 ft x 410 ft. This is a self storage facility. Looks like a quick job, but I just need some advice.
> 
> ...


Looks like a 1-2 hr job depending on the experience of the plow truck driver and equipment you got.... also don't know the hourly in your area? What do you normally get per truck per hour???


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

We have a few mini storages....if you have a containment plow (V or wideout style) or pusher doing it, it should be well under an hour for 4 or 5 inches. I will say that there is no substitute for pushers at these locations. But one of mine I can not justify taking or leaving a machine w/pusher for it...so it has to be done with trucks....but the trucks that service this location are either equiped with a Wideout,V plow, or straight plow w/ prowings. Good luck!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the setup makes it real easy to keep making passes,,,,2'' should get done in under an hour easy


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

By that view, i cant see it taking more than 1.5-2 hrs. Multiply that into what you want hourly and there you go...


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

snowescape;817249 said:


> Bid has to include:
> Plowing for: 2"-4" ; 4"-6" ; 6"-9" ; 9"-12" and an additional per inch price.


Why not just keep it plowed before it reaches 4inches? Then if it snows some more, come back again. So therefor you charge for two visits.

I doubt the storage facility would want to wait until 6inches accumulate. They'd have angry clients!


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Creative, 
I noticed your responce...I got a call to bid, similar size; they want plow service after 4",I cant imagine what customers will think as well. Do they think there going to save money? I figure.. because of there foolish corporate decision process; I will now charge my 6-9" rate vurses 2-4" traditional rate ; what would you do in this situation?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

creativedesigns;817933 said:


> Why not just keep it plowed before it reaches 4inches? Then if it snows some more, come back again. So therefor you charge for two visits.
> 
> I doubt the storage facility would want to wait until 6inches accumulate. They'd have angry clients!


There are no self storage units around here that would want to be plowed out twice for say 5-6" of snow. Maybe not even 7-8". They would want it plowed after all snow is done. Not saying that's the way to do it, but that's the cheapo factor.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd bid it for $35 per push up to 12" that should be a quick job and easy money....might even want to lowball it at $20 just to make sure you get the work. Oh and throw salt in as well. It will sweeten the deal and you know you'll get the contract


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Free salt rules. It keeps the customers calling, that's for sure.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

BMWSTUD25;822694 said:


> I'd bid it for $35 per push up to 12" that should be a quick job and easy money....might even want to lowball it at $20 just to make sure you get the work. Oh and throw salt in as well. It will sweeten the deal and you know you'll get the contract


Holy smoky ghost?! I wouldnt touch that with a 15ft plow wing for $35. Think of all those garage doors you might have to replace...

$35, seriously?


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

terrapro;823008 said:


> Holy smoky ghost?! I wouldnt touch that with a 15ft plow wing for $35. Think of all those garage doors you might have to replace...
> 
> $35, seriously?


Something deep down inside tells me we was indeed not serious


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

The cool part about self storage units, there is always a raised concrete slab in front of the door. It rises the unit up so rain doesn't get in.....or to prevent tired plowers from smashing into them in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

BMWSTUD25;822694 said:


> I'd bid it for $35 per push up to 12" that should be a quick job and easy money....might even want to lowball it at $20 just to make sure you get the work. Oh and throw salt in as well. It will sweeten the deal and you know you'll get the contract


:laughing:


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

okay....you guys are right...with all the risk im gonna have to revise my estimate to $22 per plow


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

BMWSTUD25;823644 said:


> okay....you guys are right...with all the risk im gonna have to revise my estimate to $22 per plow


Good thinking.....But I would highly recommend that you keep the salting included.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BMWSTUD25;823644 said:


> okay....you guys are right...with all the risk im gonna have to revise my estimate to $22 per plow


I'd do it for $21.50.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

**** I just lost the bid!!! I knew I should have stayed with $20


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;819853 said:


> There are no self storage units around here that would want to be plowed out twice for say 5-6" of snow. Maybe not even 7-8". They would want it plowed after all snow is done. Not saying that's the way to do it, but that's the cheapo factor.


Same here.....the ones I do, I dont go to until its all over, unless it gets up around 8 inches(that doesent happen here much) and then they will pay for a partial plowing just to open it up a bit. I obviously charge according to these factors, and have good results with my mini storage accounts.



RepoMan207;823317 said:


> The cool part about self storage units, there is always a raised concrete slab in front of the door. It rises the unit up so rain doesn't get in.....or to prevent tired plowers from smashing into them in the wee hours of the morning.


Not the ones I do


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

Is anyone going to throw a serious number at this guy? I'm curious to see what some would do as well...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

plowtime1;819010 said:


> Creative,
> I noticed your responce...I got a call to bid, similar size; they want plow service after 4",I cant imagine what customers will think as well. Do they think there going to save money? I figure.. because of there foolish corporate decision process; I will now charge my 6-9" rate vurses 2-4" traditional rate ; what would you do in this situation?


I put a bid in last year for a self storage. They want a price for every inch, 1".....2"...3".....4".... etc. They want all the snow piled to one location, which is at the rear of the lot. They want the snow removed off site when the pile gets too big, which doesnt take long. They want straight SAND, NO salt. And since the doors are roll ups, the snow has to be removed between all the doors. Last year the lot was done with a skid steer with a push box, and 550 dump with plow and a few guys with shovels. They beached the hell out of the lot when they were done clearing the snow.

I would ask about snow removal and salting before you bid, just to be sure. I say more toward 2 hours if doing it this way.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BRENTMAN;823986 said:


> Is anyone going to throw a serious number at this guy? I'm curious to see what some would do as well...


I would go $275.00 for snow removal at 2"-4" 
4"-6" ( 1.5 x $275.00 )
6"-9" ( 2 x $275.00 )
9"-12" ( What ever inch increment it is at when I go plow to keep up with storm. )
Salt $225.00


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

WIPensFan;824009 said:


> I would go $275.00 for snow removal at 2"-4"
> 4"-6" ( 1.5 x $275.00 )
> 6"-9" ( 2 x $275.00 )
> 9"-12" ( What ever inch increment it is at when I go plow to keep up with storm. )
> Salt $225.00


And the place said they want plowing at 4" triggers I believe I read, correct me if wrong.

so basically $412 for pushing, plus 225 for salt if needed

How did you come up with your numbers I'm just curious?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BRENTMAN;824037 said:


> And the place said they want plowing at 4" triggers I believe I read, correct me if wrong.
> 
> so basically $412 for pushing, plus 225 for salt if needed
> 
> How did you come up with your numbers I'm just curious?


No, Plowtime1 said he had a bid that stated a 4" trigger. This one calls for a 2".

I based my numbers off time it should take and similar size lot I do now. Also I thought about making a reasonable profit on it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

WIPensFan;824073 said:


> ..... Also I thought about making a reasonable profit on it.


You can't be thinking about profit in an economy like this. You won't stand a chance against the lowballers.


----------



## SnoDawgs (Sep 25, 2008)

I came in at $402.50 per trip, salt in, or $16,131.00 contract salt in. Nov.01 to April 01. You have to make something.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoDawgs;826294 said:


> I came in at $402.50 per trip, salt in, or $16,131.00 contract salt in. Nov.01 to April 01. You have to make something.


Sweet, I'll do it for $402.49 per trip and $16,130.99 for the season.


----------



## SnoDawgs (Sep 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;826302 said:


> Sweet, I'll do it for $402.49 per trip and $16,130.99 for the season.


You could hold steady at 402.50 and still win if what is happening with the exchange rate continues....... I think we lose 2billion in revs every 1/10th point increase


----------

